# Erie, PA (ish) Meet up?



## df3photo (Dec 9, 2006)

Id be down for a meet up in/around the Erie Pennsylvania area this winter sometime... theres alot of places to go within erie or near by Ohio or NY state...
 if anyone is interested let me know...:thumbup:


----------



## jcharcalla (Dec 12, 2006)

I may be able to do that too sometime after the holidays.


----------



## df3photo (Dec 13, 2006)

awesome. Anyone Else??
 btw. you like my new avatar jcharcalla??


----------



## ZyxKor (Dec 13, 2006)

Possibly, depends on when. I can only do weekends & I'm busy until late Jan.


----------



## df3photo (Dec 19, 2006)

Ill keep you updated threw this tread if/when we set a date/time...


----------



## jcharcalla (Jan 4, 2007)

Any updates to this?


----------



## df3photo (Jan 10, 2007)

not a one...


----------



## chris82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Damm,I thought you ment erir as in Eire{Ireland).Aw well


----------



## df3photo (Jan 17, 2007)

chris82 said:


> Damm,I thought you ment erir as in Eire{Ireland).Aw well



 I wish thats what I meant... I spent only 9 hours in Ireland in 2002 and you know... that just wasn't enough time...


----------



## fstop23 (Jan 25, 2007)

i'm in erie!!!  ya know, i was interested in the idea of getting local photographers together and starting some sort of group...  any thoughts?  either way, i'm up for this get-together you want to do.


----------



## df3photo (Jan 28, 2007)

fstop23 said:


> I'm in Erie!!!  ya know, i was interested in the idea of getting local photographers together and starting some sort of group...  any thoughts?  either way, I'm up for this get-together you want to do.



 Hey! 
  I know theres a Erie photo club thing... I looked into it once last year and decided not to do it. There are fliers for it a Van Tuil usually... I don't know if I want to join a club... I don't mind getting together and shooting or sharing photos and shop talk... not sure about the commitment... I don't know for sure how long i will be in Erie. I'm debating on heading back to Pittsburgh sometime...

 Back to this meet up deal... I havent set anyplans for it because of weather... but now that we have snow... it might be interesting... Anyone have Ideas on where too shoot...? Ive shot all around the area... so something out of the ordinary would be good!


----------



## fstop23 (Jan 31, 2007)

I think i'm going to go the the Erie Photography Club's next meeting...just to check it out.  I have a feeling I'm going to be disappointed.  
I need to come up with some locations for pinhole photography.  I guess it doesn't matter too much since I just starting to use that format, but I don't think I want to repeat the locations I've done before.  When do you think you're heading back to the burgh?


----------



## ZyxKor (Feb 1, 2007)

How about one of the Wineries? There's a ton in the area. If we only have a few people we should see if they would give us a long tour of the equipment and grounds - maybe in exchange for some prints for them to use. This time of year there's nothing else going on at those places so it might be quit interesting. 

Or the Brig Niagara: http://www.brigniagara.org/
Maritime Museum: http://www.brigniagara.org/museum.htm

Or a little further away: http://www.drakewell.org/
Titusville PA, by where I grew up. 


Or anywhere near Pgh: http://www.phmc.state.pa.us/bhsm/trailofhistory.asp?secid=14


----------



## fstop23 (Feb 1, 2007)

I'd rather visit a winery when the grapes are about to be harvested...  we should have an initial meeting to do introductions and whatnot and discuss _there_ about photo ops and ideas.


----------



## jcharcalla (Feb 2, 2007)

Yes Grapes are good for wine... So again whats the deal with this meet up?


----------



## df3photo (Feb 2, 2007)

I like the winery idea...especially if we do some taste testing...   Im pretty open to meeting up where/when ever.... Ive shot alot at drakes well and around that area its pretty nice.  The niagra would be pretty sweet if we could arrange a tour... its been years since ive been on that... 
 btw, fstop23 i checked out your site the other day... you have some real nice stuff there, i love your locations!
 I would be up for a meet up some time for intros or whatnot... might be harder for people that live further away...


----------



## fstop23 (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks a bunch!  you gotta love the degredation of erie!  i say we set a date/time/place for everyone who is willing and able to meet up.  if erie is a stretch for some people, we can always fill in on here, or by email.  let's get this started.


----------



## df3photo (Feb 4, 2007)

well...I am open.... pretty much whenever... except this coming Thursday.  Being unemployed leaves me plenty of time for this stuff... weekends are probably better for the possible "out of towners"


----------



## fstop23 (Feb 7, 2007)

weren't there two other posts? one from me and one from df3?  cause i can't see them!


----------



## fstop23 (Feb 7, 2007)

Anywho, let's set a date/time/location... 
I suggest February 18th/2:00pm/Barnes and Noble cafe.
Any oppositions?


----------



## df3photo (Feb 8, 2007)

I can do that.
  So whats the agenda? photo discussion? Or do we go and shoot from there?


----------



## fstop23 (Feb 8, 2007)

i say we all bring some our stuff, if anyone has a laptop w/ wifi, that would be awesome (for those of us w/ websites and links to stuff).  I think it would be a great photo discussion and we could talk about locations from there.


----------



## Wally (Feb 9, 2007)

sound fun I wish I could be there. I will unfortunatly be in DC that weekend :-(


----------



## fstop23 (Feb 9, 2007)

i'm going to add the meet-up to my signature to spread the word...


----------



## df3photo (Feb 11, 2007)

sounds good... i may do the same...(with the signature...)
 looks like it may just be the 2 of us... unless some others chime in a bit...

 would be nice if a bunch of people showed... but then again, thats how i met Wally (above) in a meet up with just us...


----------



## df3photo (Feb 11, 2007)

Ohh... i forgot... Wally mentioned to me a meet up idea that I thought was good. that we meet up to shoot the St. Patties day parade and do some street photography... He and I did that last year (by chance...) and it was a good time.


----------



## jcharcalla (Feb 11, 2007)

I probably won't be able to make that.


----------



## Olympus8MP (Feb 11, 2007)

I will be there if I can (hopefully). I'm from Youngstown, OH, so maybe a 1-2 hour drive.


----------



## df3photo (Feb 13, 2007)

That would be cool if you made it Olympus8MP. 
 I hope a bunch of people show... you know the ones that read the threads...and not type anything...


----------



## df3photo (Feb 13, 2007)

OK, So... We meet at Barnes and Noble Cafe for the discussion... should we go shoot afterwards? maybe swing to the Peninsula or somewhere?


----------



## Olympus8MP (Feb 13, 2007)

If the weathers good, I say yes! I will put this in my sig too so others may see it.


----------



## fstop23 (Feb 13, 2007)

df3photo said:


> Ohh... i forgot... Wally mentioned to me a meet up idea that I thought was good. that we meet up to shoot the St. Patties day parade and do some street photography... He and I did that last year (by chance...) and it was a good time.


 
Who does a St. Patty's Parade?  Erie??  I'll probably be off of work that day, but i'll have to see if I'm going anywhere.  Plus, i might be drunk...I'm Irish!!! 

Oh and about shooting after the meet-up, i'm game, but i'll probably be hauling my 4x5 along.


----------



## Olympus8MP (Feb 13, 2007)

fstop23 said:


> Who does a St. Patty's Parade?  Erie??  I'll probably be off of work that day, but i'll have to see if I'm going anywhere.  Plus, i might be drunk...I'm Irish!!!
> 
> Oh and about shooting after the meet-up, i'm game, but i'll probably be hauling my 4x5 along.



I'll be in Ashtabula probably over the weekend, so I will be leaving 'bula to go to erie, then from erie back to school in youngstown after the meeting. Sounds like fun!


----------



## df3photo (Feb 13, 2007)

last year that parade was on a different day than St.Patties day... If your lookin to get drunk you should go to Pittsburgh for it... 9am they pull kegs out on the streets in Market Square... by Noon people are driving into telephone poles at 6mph... its a good time...


----------



## df3photo (Feb 15, 2007)

btw, I put up a bulletin on my myspace page... and yes... im a looser with a myspace page... I have a few friends that are photographers and some that just dabble in it... but i figured why not...


----------



## df3photo (Feb 18, 2007)

I started a Erie Meet-up thread for pictures...

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=750119#post750119


----------

